# Fever hospital and an abandoned train ** first post **



## Laurenlee87 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi

This is my first post on here i joined yesterday.

My eight year old wanted to go on an adventure so we went for a visit to a local fever hospital that I have visited before. It is not in a good way and has been damaged by the elements and vandals, I have seen it look a lot better. The hospital is in Fife.

After we explored the hospital and an old hotel that occupies the same ground we went for a walk in the woods and found an abandoned train..... there were 12 carriages sitting on a old line, a few of the carriages have been burnt out but the others are in good condition minus all the smashed glass and the toilet was probably the cleanest I have seen on a train . There was a lot of disused railway machinery and some out buildings not sure on the history of this but will look into it.

We are off out hunting for more places to explore tomorrow but we will have to find some first.
Photos are not great quality as I only had my iphone with me. 
For some reason the photos look massive 





[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## krela (Jul 5, 2017)

Welcome! Great first post. Stay safe.


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 5, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. Nice pics of Thornton, been there before but didn't bother the stuff across the road so great to see some pics of the trains. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wolfism (Jul 7, 2017)

Good pics of Thornton, you've really flattered it as it's a bit of a ruin! The trains look interesting as well, a bit more smashed up than the last pics I spotted.


----------



## smiler (Jul 7, 2017)

Welcome to the Nuthouse Lauren, you got some interesting pics, I liked them, Thanks


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 11, 2017)

I bet your little one has much more exciting stories to tell at school now compared to the usual ones! 

I enjoyed your first report it was great, thanks!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 11, 2017)

Nothing wrong with the iPhone's photographic capabilities Lauren, wish they had been around when I was working and lugging a ton of kit around! A beautiful set of nice images and I hope you keep to a similar size in future reports - you can see more detail in a good sized image and being ex BR the railway images were of particular interest.


----------



## smiler (Jul 11, 2017)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Nothing wrong with the iPhone's photographic capabilities Lauren, wish they had been around when I was working and lugging a ton of kit around! A beautiful set of nice images and I hope you keep to a similar size in future reports - you can see more detail in a good sized image and being ex BR the railway images were of particular interest.



And Foxy still does, and she's ninty six,. ( Please God, screw up her tractor)


----------



## Paul T (Jul 11, 2017)

On the contrary great photos!


----------

